# 1941 Firestone Super Cruiser Project Finished



## npence (Apr 11, 2012)

Thought I would post a lot of pics of my Complete Firestone Super Cruiser to Help someone out that is looking to restore theirs since these bikes are pretty rare and cant find much about them on the web. this project took me 2 years to track down all the right parts and pics of the paint scheme and correct color combo. So if you are looking to restore one I have done all the research for you.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 11, 2012)

Nate, 

Let me be the first to say you did a stellar job on the resto!  It looks AMAZING!  It's making me second guess having sold my matching blue pair of Firestone Cruisers -- they're great deco looking bikes!


----------



## npence (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Alan,
 I hope to take it to Ann arbor but will have to see how the weather is. the last two years has been rainy and cold hopefully it won't be like that this year. See you there Alan.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm thinking that the first picture with the Sunoco sign is definitely worthy of next years classic bike calendar. Hint, Hint.

 Beautiful bike Nate!

 I think the stock on Firestone Super Cruisers just went way up.


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 12, 2012)

outstanding job the bike looks Great,,,,,,,,,,,:o


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Georgeous!  Great job!  That's what I'm talking about!  Everyone tells me to just clean my projects, but I LOVE fresh paint and chrome!


----------



## Bozman (Apr 15, 2012)

Simply put......SIMPLY STUNNING!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 18, 2012)

WOW!  Fantastic job.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 18, 2012)

Nate, you did a wonderful job! Bravo! And you got it right with using a kick-stand and not a drop-stand on a deluxe bike of its era, finally someone got it. I might be wrong here if you restored your saddle yourself but if you didn't I believe you may have purchased the saddle from me on eBay maybe a year ago. That is the correct troxel with the correct chromed parts for the bike. Colson's are super tough tho hunt parts for, i know, I'm working a few that are from the 30s and it's a bare. It will worth it in the end as you have shared with us on the Cabe. Thanks for sharing Nate. Derek


----------



## npence (Apr 19, 2012)

I did buy I troxel seat of eBay last year restored by bob. But this isn't that seat that seat is on my mercury pacemaker. Thanks for all the Great feedback and enjoyed doing this bike and enjoyed sharing it with all of you. If you are restoring a super cruiser and need some help with what is correct or would like to see details of the paint would love to share what I learned from this project. Thanks,Nate


----------



## fatbike (Apr 19, 2012)

I knew you purchased one from me. Well the one you did was still restored by Bob and that seat actually came off a 39 Colson deluxe. Sweet!


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Apr 21, 2012)

*firestone*

that looks great fantastic job


----------



## charliechaindrive (Apr 21, 2012)

*Tires*

Very nice restoration, what type of tires are on it?


----------



## npence (Apr 21, 2012)

They are a set of NOS Firestone W/W. a very hard tire to get a hold of.


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 21, 2012)

Very nice ... I'm diggin that Sunoco sign aswell.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice, Nate!!

Nice springer, I used to have a women's eons ago.

That is a bitchen bike....


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 23, 2012)

WOW! Great job.... The paint looks like it is very well done.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2012)

That be b-e-a-u-tful!!!!!


----------

